# Runway and catwalk fashion photography



## digitalfrog (Feb 4, 2009)

So, who else is suffering the photographers pit at fashion weeks around the globe or similar events ?

Post your stuff, pro or amateur !


----------



## Star_Climber (Feb 4, 2009)

the last one is awesome,and the model is beautiful:thumbup:


----------

